# heavy bladed kama, do you like them or?



## chinto (May 30, 2011)

Do you like heavy bladed kama, ( example would be the shureido kama I have )  or do you prefer the much lighter cheep kama you can often get for abour $25 a pair. 

If you like the light ones, why? and if you like the heavy ones, why.


----------



## Blindside (May 30, 2011)

Is this question being asked about the actual tools like those that would be used to traditionally harvest rice with or as something you would use in a form?  And in partial answer, the two examples I have had of the functional sickle/kama, they were pretty light.


----------



## Nomad (May 31, 2011)

I'm not sure on the weighting, but I love the pair of custom-made kama I have.  The blades are unsharpened, fairly thick/heavy aluminum? (I think), rather than sharpened steel, which has so far been vital in preventing me from dismembering myself 

The handles are squared off rather than round to aid in directional awareness (making sure the blades point in the right direction by feel rather than constant checking), and the coolest part is that the removal of a single wingnut allows the blades to fold flat for simple storage.

I'll confess readily I haven't played with a wide variety of different kama styles yet.


----------



## harlan (May 31, 2011)

The Shuriedo are very heavy and I don't care for the balance. Much prefer the lighter gardening ones I purchased from here:

Soko Hardware Co
http://www.yelp.com/biz/soko-hardware-san-francisco


----------



## Blindside (May 31, 2011)

For removing the grass around the berry bushes and the bases of trees that I don't want to risk using the weedeater around I use a pair like the two found on this page, though mine have shorter handles.

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/dept...6A6913UP5UEJGET2ZXBTIJ8J9JS6KGL&dept_id=13269

Years ago I used to compete in tournaments and I used the same pair as my competition weapons, heck I bought them for competition, not for gardening.   Anyway, they were just fine for tournament work, though they would be outlawed on most current tournaments for being sharp, the informal tournament circuit I was on back then actually gave credit for practitioners willing to use sharp weapons as it was more challenging.


----------



## chinto (May 31, 2011)

Blindside said:


> For removing the grass around the berry bushes and the bases of trees that I don't want to risk using the weedeater around I use a pair like the two found on this page, though mine have shorter handles.
> 
> http://www.japanwoodworker.com/dept...6A6913UP5UEJGET2ZXBTIJ8J9JS6KGL&dept_id=13269
> 
> Years ago I used to compete in tournaments and I used the same pair as my competition weapons, heck I bought them for competition, not for gardening.   Anyway, they were just fine for tournament work, though they would be outlawed on most current tournaments for being sharp, the informal tournament circuit I was on back then actually gave credit for practitioners willing to use sharp weapons as it was more challenging.



My kama are very much like the "heavy 6 2/1" heavy weed sickle" on that link he posted. 
I use them in the garden and in the dojo.  I like the weight and the balance. works your muscles at first!! got pretty sore for a while, but well being good and sharp they cut grass and even some of the suckers on my trees.  I train for self defense and well a weapon like the kama I have will get the job done for sure. I have a pair of very light sharp steel ones that are 'grass kama' and they would do ok, but not be as effective or efficient as the heavy ones.


----------

